# Found Boot Sale



## mst88 (Sep 2, 2011)

Been lookin for some new boots and came across this sale on all Carhartt boots that I just thought I'd share w ya'll.. got me some nice steel toes 

Sorry if this is the wrong topic forum for this info


----------

